# Blade number for shaving muzzle/feet



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a 10 I believe on my clipper's now but I think it could be shorter. What is the usual blade you would use to shave a dog for showing? I do the continental clip usually.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

For showing you want a 40. This can cause irritation though pretty easily but it shows the skin which is what you want. You could do a 40 on feet and a 30 on the face if there was irritation. I've also heard that clipping while they are damp is good to prevent irritation when using blades this short.

I use a 10 or 15 for practice (and we aren't showing yet anyways) but even freshly groomed you can tell it isn't short enough because he is black all over instead of having grey skin.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

For my girl who is Cafe Au Lait/Silver Beige (not sure on the color yet) I use a 30 on her naked parts but like a 10 on her face as it gives her a velvety look and with a darker skin/coated dog you need to shave the face a few days before showing so you get that not quite skinned look. Or thats what I have read anyway.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have the 10 now and thats what I use for face and feet but I go against the grain (for say) to do his back half and legs. But I do like that velvet look you get with the 10. My Poodle doesn't look as velvety because he is black but when I did a creme Poodle, man did he look beautiful. (very velvety looking) Plus my boy grow's really fast so a closer shave will be nice. I shave him every two weeks to keep the look i desire.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

We use people blades as that's what we have, and don't feel like spending $400 on another quality set for the dog.

I think they are called 00.

Hard to compare with them and dog blades.


-Todd


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a Andis clippers that I believe were about $90.00 from Petco and they have been great. I was told by a groomer to make sure your dog is clean prior to clipping to extend life of the blade. I usually bathe and blow and the next day clip him. Otherwise it takes me about 4 hrs in one day for everything. Just some info I wanted to pass on.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

JENN SECRETO said:


> I have a Andis clippers that I believe were about $90.00 from Petco and they have been great. I was told by a groomer to make sure your dog is clean prior to clipping to extend life of the blade. I usually bathe and blow and the next day clip him. Otherwise it takes me about 4 hrs in one day for everything. Just some info I wanted to pass on.


Yeah, the clippers are relatively cheap, 90 to 150ish the blades are $$. We have maybe 9 or so? Adds up quick. 

-Todd


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

If you know what length you want and are only grooming one dog, you don't need to get a full set. I only have a #10F and a #5F, but it's been working fine for me. I'll probably get a few more eventually to have more options.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Jako said:


> If you know what length you want and are only grooming one dog, you don't need to get a full set. I only have a #10F and a #5F, but it's been working fine for me. I'll probably get a few more eventually to have more options.


Yep 

Wife = Stylist = Reason we have so many.

I use them for my beard and hair too  not the same ones we use on moose tho


----------

